# Question: How many different town/city names are verified on the base of Coke bottles?



## DavidW (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi group,  I think this information may already be online (somewhere) but can anyone tell us how many different city and town names are known / reported / verified (so far) on the bases of Coca Cola bottles, counting all types, both straight sides and hobbleskirts?  Thank you kindly for any input.  David


----------



## RCO (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't think there is any hobbleskirts from Canada with city names on the bottom at least not old ones , is some straight side bottles with city names on them but not that many 

for US I'd imagine there is several hundred at least , as a lot of places had there own bottling plants


----------



## DavidW (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks RCO.   I do have an old collection checklist of Coke bottles put out by someone named Robert Koch, located in Placentia, California. This list (a booklet) was put together in 1998.   He wrote that he had confirmed 1,319 different cities/towns in his collection at that time.  They are all towns located within the United States.   I am sure there are others that he was not aware of or had not seen.


----------



## cokemanracer (Jan 11, 2021)

Bill Porter has an extensive listing of Coca-Cola hobbleskirt bottles and the cities on the bottom of the bottles. His guides also list scarcity.   Lists every US script bottle known from early aqua and amber straight sides to 1915,1923, Pat.D, and embossed 6  1/2 OZ. hobbleskirts.









						5TH EDITION  Bill Porter's "COKE BOTTLE CHECKLIST"   | eBay
					

Bottles have a bluish color?. LOOK>>> latest and probably the last 2018 5th Edition ! Includes all  ADDITIONS CORRECTIONS AND UPDATES INCLUDING OVER 3 PREVIOUSLY UNLISTED LOCATIONS. ONE AQUA STRAIGHT SIDE IN KENTUCKY, AN AMBER FROM TENNESSEE AND A LOUISIANA HOBBLE-SKIRT!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jan 11, 2021)

Time to update from 1998 Koch to 2018 Porter!

I have the 4th edition of Porter's checklist. It's humbly called a checklist, but is actually a very nicely done booklet containing a huge list/table of Coke bottle towns, types and their rarity scores; all the information you're wanting, and more!

I am very pleased to own a copy of Bill Porter's Coke Bottle Checklist.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 12, 2021)

I have mine and it is very helpful. Also the smaller size makes it easy to carry if necessary. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DavidW (Jan 14, 2021)

Cokemanracer, bottle-o-pop, and RobbyBobby64, thanks for all the replies!  I ordered the 5th edition of the Coke bottle checklist, and got it in the mail.  I am really happy to get this, as Bill Porter has crammed ALOT Of information into the booklet.  He shows the total number of known cities for each state, and numbers each town which makes it so easy to track,  although I haven't added up the total for the entire US yet.  I believe it is over 1,500 cities.    Lots of good info, much of which I did not already know.


----------

